# Directv Lied To Us Again



## tivoguy28 (Apr 9, 2005)

Not only did Directv lie to us about the rates not going up this year;but as of 3-1-06,the rates will in fact go up 4%.

Also,this whole idea about leasing equipment sucks big time,meaning,the new HR20 DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR,may not be out by March 1st when the lease only option takes effect.

I cannot believe this,so that means that If I wanted to own this unit I can't because of this option;I could only rent it.

D** c'mon already.

This is not pratical and it is not becoming.


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

Never, never continue a realtionship with anyone who lies to you.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

Wait, I thought the lease was an option. You could buy or you could lease. Is this not the case?

This is why I hate it when I hear the word option. It makes me feel like you have a choice. Like buying a new house and there are options. Then they tell you it is more expensive to get those options. THEN IT ISN'T AN OPTION, IT'S AN UPGRADE. 

If you can't purchase equipment, then lease isn't an option. It's the only thing. THEN IT'S NOT AN OPTION, IT'S A REQUIREMENT.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

tivoguy28 said:


> Not only did Directv lie to us about the rates not going up this year;but as of 3-1-06,the rates will in fact go up 4%.
> 
> D** c'mon already.
> 
> This is not pratical and it is not becoming.


Could you please point out where DirecTV officially said there would be no rate increase in 2006.

I hate the idea of this rate increase as well but unless someone can show me where DirecTV officially stated this then I can not see it as being a lie.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Fluffybear said:


> Could you please point out where DirecTV officially said there would be no rate increase in 2006.
> 
> I hate the idea of this rate increase as well but unless someone can show me where DirecTV officially stated this then I can not see it as being a lie.


http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_3355594

Article Last Updated: 12/30/2005 03:43 AM
Programming costs prompt EchoStar to raise rates 4% in '06
By Beth Potter
Denver Post Staff Writer
DenverPost.com

Douglas County-based EchoStar Communications is raising its rates by an average of 4 percent in 2006 to make up revenue lost to increased programming costs, a spokesman said Thursday.

Disney raised its programming prices more than 7 percent, for example, said Mark Cicero, an EchoStar spokesman. He declined to give specifics.

Subscribers now pay an average of $57.80 for monthly satellite programming, Cicero said. Several package prices are expected to go up in 2006.

EchoStar has about 11.7 million customers around the country, making it the No. 3 pay-TV provider behind DirecTV and Comcast Corp.

Cable provider Comcast has said it will raise rates next year on its most popular cable package by an average of 6 percent nationwide to $47.70. But for Colorado, "there are no price adjustments announced ... at this time," Comcast spokeswoman Cindy Parsons said Thursday.

In March, the cable company raised rates an average of 4 percent, following a 6.6 percent increase in 2004. Comcast has 21.4 million subscribers across the country, with about 700,000 in Colorado.

*After raising prices an average of 4 percent across the board in March, DirecTV does not expect any increases in the new year, said spokesman Robert Mercer. The company's average revenue per customer is $68.65, he said.*

Mercer declined to say how many of the company's 15 million subscribers are in Colorado.

Cable giants Time Warner Cable, owned by New York- based Time Warner Inc.; Cox Communications in Atlanta; and Cablevision in New York also announced rises in rates.

Time Warner said it would raise rates an average of 3.1 percent on its expanded basic plan; Cox said prices would likely go up in several markets in 2006; and Cablevision said it would raise rates an average of 2.3 percent.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, it sucks, but "not expecting any increases" is not the same as "rates will not increase." Now, if D* knew when Mr. Mercer made his "not expecting any increases" statement that rates would in fact be going up this year, then that's a different matter. Good luck trying to prove that.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Do we REALLY need another thread rehashing the same complaints mentioned here,  here and here??


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

disco said:


> Do we REALLY need another thread rehashing the same complaints mentioned here,  here and here??


Apparently.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

disco said:


> Do we REALLY need another thread rehashing the same complaints mentioned here,  here and here??


Well if nothing else at least it keeps your searching skills sharp!


----------



## misterjohnny (Apr 19, 2004)

dswallow said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_3355594
> 
> *After raising prices an average of 4 percent across the board in March, DirecTV does not expect any increases in the new year, said spokesman Robert Mercer. The company's average revenue per customer is $68.65, he said.*


Any chance the Mercer comment was misinterpreted? You could read this to say that after they raise prices in March (of 2006) there won't be any price increases for the rest of the year.

I don't know, but I never believe a company that says it won't raise prices. Unless it is part of an offer, a company spokesperson's statements aren't worth the paper its printed on.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Oh pay your rate increase and shut up about it. After all where going to go ? What you going to do ? Go back to Cable? For most people..........not likely. 

Face it, Mr Rupert got you by the short hairs and he's going to pull them for all they are worth.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

dswallow said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_3355594
> 
> Article Last Updated: 12/30/2005 03:43 AM
> Programming costs prompt EchoStar to raise rates 4% in '06
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't see an article written in the Denver Post has been official word so I don't see how DirecTV lied to anyone. All we have is heresay...

Now here is a lie for you:

A Xerox Manager addresses an orginzational communication meeting. During the meeting, The manager takes Q&A and is asked the following question, "Will there be any lay-off's in our future?"
The manager responds, "No one sitting in this room today has to fear any lay-off's in the coming future. The company has turned itself around and everyone here will have a job in 2003, you have my word on it"

4 weeks later that same manager dissolved the same orginization and laid every single person off..


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see an article written in the Denver Post has been official word so I don't see how DirecTV lied to anyone. All we have is heresay...


I'm not happy about the rate increase, but I agree that this line in an article hardly amounts to Directv lying. One should also note that it is a paraphrase, not a quote. Newspaper writers often screw up messages. On the inserted box on the web page, next to Directv, it simply says "none announced."

I guess it's now been announced.

No joy perhaps, but no lie either.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

dtremain said:


> I'm not happy about the rate increase, but I agree that this line in an article hardly amounts to Directv lying. One should also note that it is a paraphrase, not a quote. Newspaper writers often screw up messages. On the inserted box on the web page, next to Directv, it simply says "none announced."
> 
> I guess it's now been announced.
> 
> No joy perhaps, but no lie either.


Yea, and giving away the refurb'd DirecTiVos kinda makes me not care. The price of nealy everything else else goes up too -- not like I wouldn't mind another new channel NOT by FOX or anything.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see an article written in the Denver Post has been official word so I don't see how DirecTV lied to anyone. All we have is heresay...
> 
> Now here is a lie for you:
> 
> ...


And probable did it on a Friday around 4:30 PM to boot!!! 

Off-topic, but this is the reason why I keep my Resume up to date on a USB drive in my pocket at all times!! "Some" employers are not loyal to their employees. Yes the bottom line is important. In case as described, you KNOW that he KNEW the division was "going down in flames" when he made the comment.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

cowboys2002 said:


> And probable did it on a Friday around 4:30 PM to boot!!!
> 
> Off-topic, but this is the reason why I keep my Resume up to date on a USB drive in my pocket at all times!! "Some" employers are not loyal to their employees. Yes the bottom line is important. In case as described, you KNOW that he KNEW the division was "going down in flames" when he made the comment.


Actually, the big-hearted SOB waited until the day before Thanksgiving and then had some flunky manager to do dirty work.

Many years ago when I was inetrning at a radio station in Tucson, I received a great piece of advice from one of the old timers there. He also advised at keeping a fresh copy of your resume on hand but also said to keep a unsigned, undated resignation letter on hand as well. When it is time to leave a place the last thing you want to do is bring emotions in to it. Just take the letter from your drawer, sign it and walk out with your head held high..


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

jones07 said:


> Oh pay your rate increase and shut up about it. After all where going to go ? What you going to do ? Go back to Cable? For most people..........not likely.
> 
> Face it, Mr Rupert got you by the short hairs and he's going to pull them for all they are worth.


Yep D* technically is not a monopoly but it is a monopoly cause every other option Sucks. 
Btw the word option has 2 meanings for the poster above who said it should be called an upgrade. In the car business the word option refers to things that you pay extra for, But use it this way{ weighing my options, it has a different meaning entirely.}


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=161919


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=161919


And, they have been removed.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Btw the word option has 2 meanings for the poster above who said it should be called an upgrade. In the car business the word option refers to things that you pay extra for, But use it this way{ weighing my options, it has a different meaning entirely.}


Every definition I can find for option usually involve a choice see below:

op·tion Pronunciation (pshn)
n.
1. The act of choosing; choice. See Synonyms at choice.
2. The power or freedom to choose.
3.
a. The exclusive right, usually obtained for a fee, to buy or sell something within a specified time at a set price.
b. The privilege of demanding fulfillment of a contract at a specified time.
c. A stock option.
d. The right of the holder of an insurance policy to specify the manner in which payments are to be made or credited to the policyholder.
e. Baseball The right of a major-league team to transfer a player to a minor-league team while being able to recall the player within a specified period.
4. Something chosen or available as a choice.
5. An item or feature that may be chosen to replace or enhance standard equipment, as in a car.
6. Football An offensive play in which a back, usually the quarterback, has the choice of running with the ball or throwing a forward pass.

from thefreedictionary.com

Looks like they used def 3a The exclusive right, usually obtained for a fee, to buy or sell something within a specified time at a set price. BUT I don't think it fits.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

justapixel said:


> And, they have been removed.


To everyone:

I posted information in reference to a phrase that someone was using in this thread and it was NOT meant to be a "Political Post" in any forum.

This is an apology for that post, I had no idea that it could have been taken as a "Political Post". It was only made in reference to the phrase and that the fact that I believed like a lot of other people believed that DirecTV said that they would not raise prices this year.

Again, I am sorry if my innocent post caused anyone any concern.


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

beartrap said:


> Yeah, it sucks, but "not expecting any increases" is not the same as "rates will not increase." Now, if D* knew when Mr. Mercer made his "not expecting any increases" statement that rates would in fact be going up this year, then that's a different matter. Good luck trying to prove that.


Ah, okay. Well, I'm "not expecting" to cancel my subscription in March then.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

tivoguy28 said:


> Not only did Directv lie to us about the rates not going up this year;but as of 3-1-06,the rates will in fact go up 4%.


Let me see if I can translate this:

Not only did DTV lie to us, but they did in fact lie to us.

Was that close? 

Well, that's our relationship. We are business associates, they position their business to be competitive and profitable, and I position my household to get the most for the least. If they lied to the Denver paper, well big deal. If a consumer lies to them about their intention to cancel and gets hundreds of dollars of freebies, also big deal. Ours is not a relationship built on trust, it's one built on the exchange of money for TV programming.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Directv is changing; regular price increases, leased equipment and proprietary DVR instead of tivo. Directv is starting to lose some of what made them different from digital cable.

Cable offers me bundled pricing for internet, phone and video. They don't charge extra for HD. 

I suspect the churn rate is going to start to go up.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lew said:


> Directv is changing; regular price increases, leased equipment and proprietary DVR instead of tivo. Directv is starting to lose some of what made them different from digital cable.
> 
> Cable offers me bundled pricing for internet, phone and video. They don't charge extra for HD.
> 
> I suspect the churn rate is going to start to go up.


Although you just might want to look out, Murdoch could own your local ISP/Cable company very soon. He has been buying up local broadband companies for at least the last six months and he maybe coming to a town near you soon.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

He is looking at WiMax. That doesn't relate at all to owning a cable company.


----------



## racejeff (Nov 26, 2004)

lew said:


> Directv is changing; regular price increases, leased equipment and proprietary DVR instead of tivo. Directv is starting to lose some of what made them different from digital cable.
> 
> Cable offers me bundled pricing for internet, phone and video. They don't charge extra for HD.
> 
> I suspect the churn rate is going to start to go up.


I'm one who always thought cable was way higher in price when I checked. Last week I called and talked to a rep. Because of Internet access through cable the additional cost over my post March 1st DTV bill was less than was less than $15 compared to my TC, 1 DVR and 1 basic receiver bill.

For that $15, I received HD, HD DVR (dual tuner, live buffers), HBO and the equivalent of the TC+ channels. For the next 16 months I get the $25 a month equipment buyback discount so I have time for the DTV and cable market product offering to sort out while I get more for less. With only a month-to-month comitment, no 2 year lockin.

I think others will make this same review. For eight years, I said never again to cable but no the world looked different.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

If all you want is 1 DVR and 1 standard reciever then yes cable may be cheaper. When you get up to 4 DVR's in your house there is no comparison. DirecTV is far cheaper.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

racejeff said:


> I think others will make this same review. For eight years, I said never again to cable but no the world looked different.


Yeah, but I've looked at cable, even digital cable, recently, and the crappy picture I left it over is still there.


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

The cost of everything is thru the roof and the common folk are feeling the pain.
A rate increase by anyone, especially cable will have negative effect on their bottom line.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Matt9876 said:


> The cost of everything is thru the roof and the common folk are feeling the pain.
> A rate increase by anyone, especially cable will have negative effect on their bottom line.


No it won't or they wouldn't do it. They anticipate people leaving over it. What they also anticipate is that what they gain in revenue will out weigh those departures. It may engender some negativity, but not at their bottom line. Not over 4%.


----------

